# Syntaxe d'un chemin d'accès à un dossier



## Arthemus (6 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je travaille chez un éditeur de logiciels qui développe un soft sur PC. 
Or pour un unique client, une version Os 9 fut faite.

Une des fonctions du soft permet de faire appel à des pièces jointes qui sont des  fichiers de tout type comme des .doc par exemple.
Dans un des écrans de paramétrage, il faut indiquer au logiciel le chemin d'accès du dossier dans lequel se trouve les pièces jointes.
Sous windows, on inscrit quelque chose de la forme C:/dossier_pieces_jointes par exemple.

La question est qu'étant sous Os9 comment inscrit-on le chemin d'accès de ce dossier "dossier_pieces_jointes" qui se trouve à la racine du disque dur (ou sur un autre lecteur, voire un serveur de fichiers) ?

Je suis le seul maceux de la boite, alors dès qu'une question se pose on se tourne vers moi !!!! Et comme je n'arrette pas de dire que c'est mieux que les PC, j'ai interêt à trouver la solution !!!!


Merci de votre aide !


----------



## xchaps (7 Octobre 2004)

tu devrai poster sur développement a mon avis les pti gar de la ba te repondront en 15 secondes


----------



## flakk (7 Octobre 2004)

Le système d'arborescence est très simple
pour aller à la racine, il suffit de pointer sur /
un fichié à la racine sera /mon_fichier
un fichier situé dans un repertoire lui même situé à la racine sera /nom_du_rep/mon_fichier

Le principe sera le même pour un autre disque, un disque rézo, etc..
le tout est de connaitre le point de montage dans l'arborescence... (qui peut être nimporte ou)
par défaut sous OSX, il me semble que ca va dans /Volumes/
ex de ma clef usb : par défaut c'est /Volumes/nom_de_ma_clef/

Sous linux, l'usage veut qu'on mette ca dans /mnt/ma_clef.. mais c'est absolument pas obligatoire...
Pareil sous OSX
je peux très bien monter ma clef dans /User/flakk/coincoin/ si je veux..


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Soit je n'ai pas compris la question, soit pas la réponse...

C'est bien sur Mac OS 9 non ?

Si oui c'est du genre :

Le nom de mon disque:dossier_pieces_jointes:


Cordialement


----------



## flakk (7 Octobre 2004)

oups.. je suis encore à l'ouest... 
je parle de X...
désolé...


----------



## Arthemus (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci de vos réponses.


Je précise bien. Il s'agit d'Os 9 et non d'Os X !

Je vais chez ce client la semaine prochaine. J'essayerai donc avec les : comme indiqué.

Si ça marche, je serai un messi !!!!

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## daffyb (8 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai pas de quoi vérifier mes dires mais je me souviens d'avoir fait appel à une astuce pour trouver la réponse.
Tu ouvres un navigateur web sur le mac sous OS 9 et tu fais un glissé-déposé d'un fichier texte ou html dans le navigateur. Et hop, dans le champ d'adresse tu as la réponses à ta question.
Ai-je bon ?


----------



## Arthemus (8 Octobre 2004)

Je prends note de toutes vos remarques. Je vais chez le client jeudi prochain.

Merci à tous !

Mais vous pouvez continuer à me faire des propositions !!!


----------

